# After succesfull install computer halts on POST



## Wrtacka (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm getting weird error while I'm trying to boot my computer. It halts on POST everytime. No error it just stops. I tried to install freebsd (8.0/8.1 stable i386) on other computers with same results (AMD, Intel, IBM Thinkpad X21). Installation was succesfull. Tested manytimes. Debian Lenny or Windows works fine. What is wrong?

I'm sorry for my bad english.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe an irq conflict, (check the bios; remove
a pccard, etc)... maybe not enough drivers
(geom_bsd.ko geom_mbr.ko geom_label.ko),
initially loaded, hard to guess.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2010)

Some people have reported eSATA ports causing boot problems, and disabling those in the BIOS fixed it.


----------



## Wrtacka (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, it works when SATA controller is disabled. That is bad because I want to rebuild my old computer as file server. 
MB: Gigabyte GA-K8N Ultra-9
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST3160827AS


----------

